# Searching for Laura Mercier "Duchess Rose" Lipstick Dupe



## Arianne Ferrer (Aug 13, 2014)

I am looking for a dupe for Laura Mercier's "Duchess Rose". I understand that it is discontinued, but I LOVE the shade. It is the perfect long-wearing MLBB lipstick for me. I want to buy a lipstick in a similar shade for my sisters. I THINK Lipstick Queen's Rose or Sunny Rouge MIGHT be a dupe but I need a second opinion.

  Can you help? 

  Here are swatches that other girls made:




_Image courtesy of the Non-Blonde._




_Image courtesy of Bronzer Bunny._

  Here are the product details:


LAURA MERCIER  	
 	Satin Lip Colour

 	Duchess Rose

*ASIN: *B0042GZMFQ 	
*UPC:* 110136247023 
 
  Thank you!


----------

